# Maverick ET-733 probe wire - worried



## dukeburger (May 10, 2015)

While smoking my brisket yesterday I removed the meat probe to check a different spot of the meat, I hadn't noticed the wire was snagged on the grill and some of the wire had tugged out of the probe.

I did the boil test and it reads perfectly fine, but there it's about an inch and a half of "fresh" braided wire that had pulled out of the end of the probe.

Anyone know how the internals of these work? Did I yank the wire right out of the tip? Should I heat shrink before it comes out any more?

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (May 11, 2015)

Better safe than sorry.  Shrink wrap it.


----------



## sota d (May 11, 2015)

I'd say if it tests good use it. I just got 2 new 6' probes and shrink wrapped them before I ever used them, just seems like it would make more solid.


----------



## dukeburger (May 11, 2015)

I'll shrink 'em before next use then.

Thanks


----------



## boykjo (May 12, 2015)

When a piece of metal heats up, electricity passes through it differently. The hotter a piece of metal gets, the harder it is for electricity to flow through it.

Electric meat thermometers work by putting out a small current through its metal probe, measuring the ease of which the current is able to flow Inside the thermometer, a microchip converts this resistance into a temperature measurement that you see on the digital face of the thermometer.


----------



## drewed (May 12, 2015)

You probably just pulled the shield ( the braided covering ) out of the probe, without pulling the signal wires.  Shrink wrap it and you will be fine.


----------



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

How do you guys shrink wrap your probes?


----------



## themule69 (May 12, 2015)

Get a piece of shrink wrap and put it in place and use a heat gun to shrink.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> While smoking my brisket yesterday I removed the meat probe to check a different spot of the meat, I hadn't noticed the wire was snagged on the grill and some of the wire had tugged out of the probe.
> 
> I did the boil test and it reads perfectly fine, but there it's about an inch and a half of "fresh" braided wire that had pulled out of the end of the probe.
> 
> ...


It may or may not have moved the internal wires, but from people taking apart probes to dry out/fix them the wires just came right out once the crimp was loosened.  If it passed the boil test then I would seal it and keep using it.

-Kurt


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> How do you guys shrink wrap your probes?


Get shrink wrap that will just barely fit over the probe. It shrinks to about half its original diameter and you want it to be snug on the braided line.


----------



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

Why doesnt Maverick just shrink wrap their probes?


----------



## carlo olivares (May 12, 2015)

Sota D said:


> I'd say if it tests good use it. I just got 2 new 6' probes and shrink wrapped them before I ever used them, just seems like it would make more solid.



What size shrink wrap did you get? the one about the size of a mcdonalds straw? 

also i cant seem to find high temp shrink wrap. Or maybe they dont exist? Im worried the temp of the smoker will be too much for the shrink wrap.


----------



## timberjet (May 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> Why doesnt Maverick just shrink wrap their probes?


I think I heard the new ones are. BBQ equipment manufacturers are slow to change.


----------



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I think I heard the new ones are. BBQ equipment manufacturers are slow to change.


Are they Maverick probes?  Do you have a link?


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> Why doesnt Maverick just shrink wrap their probes?


$.  Costs more.  You'll pay Maverick to shrink wrap it or pay to do it yourself.  I have a couple probes from other manufactures that have a rubber stopper over the cable under the crimp crushed into place when it was manufactured (I still RTV Silicone all the joints.)  The same reason you get a 3' probe with the therm and have to buy a 6'.  They want you to show them the $.  It's easier/cheaper for them to print directions on not getting probes wet/submerged and more profitable to have people buy them again for not following directions, than do a better job.  It's a bit of a racket.    

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2015)

Carlo Olivares said:


> What size shrink wrap did you get? the one about the size of a mcdonalds straw?
> 
> also i cant seem to find high temp shrink wrap. Or maybe they dont exist? Im worried the temp of the smoker will be too much for the shrink wrap.


Google 500-700*F RTV silicone.  Or look at your auto parts store.  Dries flexible and ready to go in 24 hrs.

-Kurt


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

Carlo Olivares said:


> What size shrink wrap did you get? the one about the size of a mcdonalds straw?
> 
> 
> also i cant seem to find high temp shrink wrap. Or maybe they dont exist? Im worried the temp of the smoker will be too much for the shrink wrap.


I have a bag of assorted sizes and picked one that just fit over the probe. Don't know the exact size-you could measure the probe diameter and get close. Or take it with you to the store. Should be available at Radio Shack. The heat shrink can be shrunk with a lighter and not melt so should not be a prob in the smoker.


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

I said above that the heat shrink could take the heat of a lighter, but use a heat gun if available. You don't want to damage the wires with too much heat.


----------



## carlo olivares (May 12, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Google 500-700*F RTV silicone.  Or look at your auto parts store.  Dries flexible and ready to go in 24 hrs.
> -Kurt


thank you


----------



## carlo olivares (May 12, 2015)

Sota D said:


> I said above that the heat shrink could take the heat of a lighter, but use a heat gun if available. You don't want to damage the wires with too much heat.


thank you


----------



## sfprankster (May 13, 2015)

If you place the heat shrink onto the connection between the shielding and probe, the first time you place them into a hot smoker will shrink the tubing into place.


----------



## joe black (May 14, 2015)

Lowes has the shrink connections in the electrical dept.  There are about 6-8 in a bag for around $3.  My question is will a hair dryer work on high as well as a heat gun?


----------



## boykjo (May 14, 2015)

Probably not.... You can use a bic lighter


----------



## noboundaries (May 14, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Lowes has the shrink connections in the electrical dept. There are about 6-8 in a bag for around $3. My question is will a hair dryer work on high as well as a heat gun?


Not as well as a heat gun, but it will work.  I've done it.  Following with the Bic lighter is a good idea.


----------



## dr k (May 14, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Lowes has the shrink connections in the electrical dept. There are about 6-8 in a bag for around $3. My question is will a hair dryer work on high as well as a heat gun?


Look at the temp rating.  I got a 9 piece colored assortment pack from Harbor Freight for under $2 for minor electrical work and it said 125*C which is 257*F.  I won't seal my probe with that.  You could put the shrink tubing over the joint and lay it in your smoker to seal it.  Low temp shrink tubing will get sticky and deteriorate. I would shop for high temp shrink tubing .  I bought RTV Silicone 700*F for sealing probes.  It's a lifetime supply the size of a tube of toothpaste less than $10.

-Kurt


----------



## drewed (May 15, 2015)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#heat-shrink-tubing/=x70z90

Bottom of the page, good to 500 degrees.


----------



## smoking jo (Jul 6, 2015)

Any thoughts about the RTV and heat shrink tubing giving off noxious fumes when heated in the grill or smoker?  That's the only thing I'm worried about doing these mods to the probes.


----------



## joe black (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know anything about RTV, but I sealed my probes with the heat shrink tubing from Lowe's.  The probes have been in the smoker numerous times at heats up to 400* with no problem.  I have not noticed any odor or taste of any kind.  No worries.


----------

